# Cheese slicers!



## Dan Masshardt (May 21, 2016)

I know a bunch of you ordered the slicer kits.  Where they at?   

Here's some I finished up this week.   If anyone needs any advice or help with making these, let me know.  I made a bunch for the holidays last year and plan on having a bunch more around this year.  These are mostly cherry and walnut with a strip of curly maple in one.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2016)

Dan you really did a nice job with those. I love the mix of woods. It gives it a classy look. I am sure they will be well received. Thanks for showing.


----------



## JimB (May 21, 2016)

Very nice Dan!


----------



## Monty (May 22, 2016)

Great job Dan.


----------



## scotian12 (May 22, 2016)

Great looking cheese slicer boards, Dan. Where are the kits available?  Thanks   Darrell


----------



## micharms (May 22, 2016)

Great looking cheese slicers Dan. I like the colour combinations no in the wood to provide the contrast. I'm going to start on some this week and hope they turn out as nicely as yours did.

Michael


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 22, 2016)

scotian12 said:


> Great looking cheese slicer boards, Dan. Where are the kits available?  Thanks   Darrell



These were from a group buy here we did from cheeseslicing.com


----------



## Monty (May 22, 2016)

scotian12 said:


> Great looking cheese slicer boards, Dan. Where are the kits available?  Thanks   Darrell


I purchased the slicers at Cheeseslicing.com for the GB, bought them in groups of 100 to obtain the best price. Don't know what they would charge for shipping to Canada.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (May 22, 2016)

Very nice Dan, I always wanted to try some of those but not enough hours in the day, maybe this year for Christmas presents, some of the family are getting tired of pens as gifts lol.

Mike


----------



## Charlie_W (May 22, 2016)

Two thumbs up Dan!  Beautiful work!


----------



## Cwalker935 (May 22, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## BKind2Anmls (May 23, 2016)

Very classy! Beautiful job.


----------



## kruzzer (May 23, 2016)

Real nice job on those Dan...


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 27, 2016)

I had a couple questioned messaged me from a member asking about drilling the hole and cutting the kerf.     Thought I'd share them here in case anybody else has questions about these aspects...

   1. Drilling.   I had to buy a longer 1/4" bit and suspect you'll have to as well.  My hardware store had one 

I have a floor drill press so I have the capacity there.   I have a pen blank drilling vise that I use to hold the board to drill.  

If I didn't have the big drill press, I'd need to pursue another option.    Do you have a doweling jig?   That would be a good way to drill a hole or start it anyway.    You can easily finish the hole with hand drill after its well started.  

The other option that comes to mind is to
Make your own jig.   Drill a hole in a block of wood a couple inches thick on the drill press.  Screw to the side of a linger strip of plywood and clamp the jig into the board blank and use a hand drill.     

Or, this is the perfect excuse to buy a big drill press.  

2. Kerf in cutting board.   I use a crosscut sled on the table saw.  Set a stop block so the blade goes in the right place.  I use a thin strip at one edge of the board to raise it up so the groove is deeper on the side with the hole.  Gradually raise the blade until you're where you need to be.   Make sure the groove is deeper than the hole on that side or the wire won't fit under the arm during assembly.


----------

